
Show HN: We Freelance, a community where freelancers share stories and resources - florentsuc
https://we-freelance.com
======
florentsuc
Hey HN, "We Freelance" maker here.

I've been a freelance mobile developer for 3 years now, and I remember my very
begining, I hesitated a long time to become a freelancer.

So I hope "We Freelance" will help some to take the step thanks to inspiring
stories, books and resources.

I also love trying new SaaS tools (maybe too much), so the next feature will
be a list of all the tools suitable for freelancers.

If you have any feature idea, do not hesitate to comment, or PM me on Twitter.

~~~
mxuribe
I recently got laid off from dayjob and had been doing a little frelancing on
the side...I'm re-empployed again. But I've been thinking really hard about
going freelance full-blown (even if only to feel like I'm in more control of
my "employment fate")...so I definitely agree with your "...hesitated a long
time..." note. I have not yet taken the plunge...so very much appreciate this
site that you have built! Kudos!

------
smdz
Why the Upwork color theme? That turned me off for a while.

The first thought I had: "Is this from Upwork?"

~~~
florentsuc
Pure coincidence, I chose the main color when I was driving for the holidays,
so I guess I saw too many trees on the road ;-)

------
s4vi0r
I feel like stories is kind of misleading - I was hoping for literal stories,
while instead it seems like it's just a non-standard name for your
discussion/forum section

------
gk1
So how do we actually share something? I don't see any signup or submit link.
I'm Chrome for iOS.

~~~
florentsuc
That was a bug. You should see a "Submit" button on the stories subheader now.
Thanks!

------
horsecaptin
Is there a place where we can out bad clients?

------
pvsukale3
Just out of curiosity: What is your tech stack?

~~~
florentsuc
\- Front : Angular / No CSS Framework, only the HTML5 Reset.

\- Back : Firebase (Database, Hosting & Storage)

------
JTxt
All I see is "WF" in a box.

~~~
florentsuc
Hey JTxt, I think Firebase is crying. Trying to see what's going on!

~~~
j_s
Console warning, if it helps:

    
    
      > 16:03:13.269 FIREBASE WARNING: Specified Firebase database has reached its Peak Connections limit.
      > If you are the Firebase owner, consider upgrading. (https://wefreelance-prod.firebaseio.com) 
    

I didn't get any further than the WF in my boutique QupZilla browser, with
ancient ad-block tech built-in, but extension-free Chrome got to the point
where it looked like it was actually trying to load something.

~~~
florentsuc
Thanks for that. Don't really understand how the firebase peak connection
limit is calculated. From what I see on Google Analytics, I don't have 100
simultaneous connection.

Edit: I upgraded, so it should be good.

------
nicorama
How much time did it took ? Like commenting a hackernews child in hackernews
:)

------
doingmyting
This looks like the VueJS Hacker news script. Not knocking it but just curious
if it is. I've used that script to build a few things myself.
[https://github.com/vuejs/vue-hackernews-2.0](https://github.com/vuejs/vue-
hackernews-2.0)

